# Wow it is cold here!



## cwishert

It was below freezing for more than 4 hours here where I live. Come on now, you all keep your cold weather up there where it belongs.:laugh: Rod, don't come to Texas for a while.:clown: Of course it is Texas and it will be in the 60's this afternoon and by the weekend almost 80. But still it usually is in the 50's to the 80's this time of year. It is really making me start to wonder what God has in store for us. 19 named hurricanes and not one threatened the Gulf. Freezing, tornadoes, heat waves, all in places they shouldn't be. All I can say is if you come to this part of the country be prepared for all seasons!:laugh:


----------



## cwishert

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Ok, I don't know why my emoticons didn't work but here they are in order of where I put them.:laugh: :clown:   :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: Wow it is cold here!

80's yesterday and really humid - - 60's today with a light NW breeze.  Supposed to get down into the upper 40's tonight.  No sweat - my kind of weather :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!

I plowed snow for 2.5 hours this morning. I already have over 8 hours of plowing just since Saturday.   We have around 25" and by morning we should have over 30.

And I have always wondered why people go South for the Winter.   :laugh:  :approve:    :dead:  :disapprove:


----------



## cwishert

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Steve I like to look at the snow on TV not at my house.  So far no snow yet and I don't expect any but you never know.  I can't figure out why anyone would want to go North except to vacation in the summer!    Just kidding!  I know different people adapt to different climates.  But isn't 30 inches of snow a little much.  Don't you worry about like your roof coming down or something, or being stuck inside for a long time, or flooding when it melts?  I would probably have an anxiety attack at about 15 inches and they would find me inside dead because I worried myself to death! :dead:  :evil:  And Jim I'm guessing you are in Florida at this time.  I would love to be there.  My sister is there and I would love just to go stay with her all winter and then come back home in the summer.  I did go there last January and it was cold. :angry:    40 degrees for 4 days.  That was a bummer.  She said it is usually never like that.  So like I said crazy weather is making me think.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Steve you said you "plowed" the snow.  Down south when we plow we are going to plant something. :laugh:   What will you be planting   :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!





> C Nash - 12/1/2010 2:28 PM Steve you said you "plowed" the snow. Down south when we plow we are going to plant something. :laugh: What will you be planting  :laugh:



Heat tape Nash, lots of heat tape.


----------



## Blueeyes

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Believe it or not, it got down to 27 degress in Mississippi last nite. I DON'T LIKE IT!!! Time for summer & waterskiing.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: Wow it is cold here!

It even got down to freezing in Rockport, Texas! Today has been pretty chilly too. Tonight is only suppose to be in the low forties, so we're firing up the electric blankets!


----------



## Guest

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Deb ,, i am with u ,, bring on the warm weather for doing what u do and me at the beach  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Janeen,  Rockport is so beautiful. I wish I could spend a few weeks there.  Is the aquarium still there that was down at the end of some docks?  I haven't been there since I was a kid but I love it.  It will be chilly there for a few more days then some sun and then another cold front from what I hear.  I only live about 100 miles from Rockport but we never go.  Maybe next summer I will plan a trip to stay there a few days.  If you get further up the coast for any reason, look me up.  PM me and I will give you my address.


----------



## try2findus

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Below freezing here in the deep south and we are bunddled up!  I hate to say it, but if it is going to be THIS cold, LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: Wow it is cold here!





> cwishert - 12/2/2010  8:33 AM  Janeen,  Rockport is so beautiful. I wish I could spend a few weeks there.  Is the aquarium still there that was down at the end of some docks?  I haven't been there since I was a kid but I love it.  It will be chilly there for a few more days then some sun and then another cold front from what I hear.  I only live about 100 miles from Rockport but we never go.  Maybe next summer I will plan a trip to stay there a few days.  If you get further up the coast for any reason, look me up.  PM me and I will give you my address.





Yeah, we had been through here twice and stayed a week at a time and decided this year instead of going to Alamo or Weslaco (due to the trouble in Mexico, didn't want to be as close to the border) we would stay here. That way we get the Gulf too for fishing. We love it!

Yes, the aquarium is still here and we visited it this time. We've also been to the Big Tree, although we had seen it the last visit. Still have to see the Fulton Mansion. Lots to see and do and Port Aransas and Corpus Christi are close by for anything else needed.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Carol and John,  Last night sitting in my chair, half asleep, there was a BOOM and the whole house shook.  Went outside to find the snow had slid off the RV garage.  22 feet high 40 feet wide with a 12 foot drop on one side and 18 feet on the other.

All I could do was smile.  I was afraid the whole building came down.  Now I only have to worry about the house.  It is now 36 degrees out and I can hear water dripping down the rain spouts.   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Wow it is cold here!

awwwww such a pleasure of living in snow country. Steve I am glad it all came down that way and not the other way, like in the middle


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Top side down, bottom side up, inside out.


----------



## cwishert

Re: Wow it is cold here!

See Steve that is what I am talking about.  What if it had been your roof and it came inside your house?  You would be a popsicle!    I am glad it came off the RV garage and not through it.     At least down here if it snows it is just a little annoying!  If it rains we are usually in a drought anyway so it only helps.  The floods are few and far between but none the less devastating when they happen.  Hurricanes are really a bother when the occur but the really bad ones only happen every three or four years.  Not counting 2005.  So you see I would rather sweat down here 11 months out of the year than to worry about my house collapsing under 20 feet of snow anyday! :laugh: 

@Janeen:  If you are ever in Palacios, PM me or email me and maybe we can meet on the Pavillion and fish or something.  Maybe a barbque by the seawall.  If I get down to Rockport anytime soon I will pm you and let you know.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!





> C Nash - 12/1/2010 2:28 PM Steve you said you "plowed" the snow. Down south when we plow we are going to plant something. :laugh: What will you be planting  :laugh:



Hey Nash, we are using garden fertilizer,,,,,, to melt the ice,,,,,,on the side walk. :approve: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LEN

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Ah do you squeeze the goat for the ferilizer????


----------



## H2H1

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Hey Len, Steve knows there is so much BULL up there , that they have plenty of fertilizer to go around. :laugh:  :laugh: Steve, Nash made me to say it.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Wow it is cold here!

If Steve would quit fertiliging that snow they wouldn't have so much   :laugh:


----------



## Bounder Boy

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Isn't that what a "MOTOR" home is all about???? Move to a warmer climate?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Wow it is cold here!

WELL, we had our first snow of the season......just a dusting....but snow.  We are supposed to warm next week, but for now.....cold.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Ken I am doing my best to send it your way.  I have to share you know.  And besides, I am getting sick of it.  9 degrees out there right now.  Rod is sure getting his far share of the cold.  I am afraid he might turn into a popsyicle.   :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Wow it is cold here!



Our low last night was 33, but the wind is blowing, so it feels cold!! 

Steve, you know Rod....he starts freezing up at 59 degrees. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Steve, keep it up north!!! :angry:   Now you done sent the cold down south to Alabama :angry:   Think we may just succede again so ya'll can keep the cold.  You with me Rod :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Well it is cold here in GA. but not as cold as WA. or VA. But it to cold to us, so in the morning we are heading to Las Vagas where it is a little warmer. Even if it not warmer outside, I'm sure the slots will warm me up.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Good luck Hollis in LA.   Remember that pull you make and win is the dollar I sent you :laugh:


----------



## JimE

RE: Wow it is cold here!

Camped last night so 5 of us could avoid a DWI at a birthday party. Was great but I gotta figure out a better way to heat rear bedroom.....either freezing or hot....front is fine.....any ideas? Do you all use an electric heater in the bedroom? It was about 30 degrees. It would be great if i could tie the two duct systems together so some of that rear blast furnace went up front.


----------



## LEN

Re: Wow it is cold here!

When we have hookups and the need for heat the small electric heaters come out first. They are adjustable for the most part so we can adjust for the temps needed. Then to bring the temps from sleeping to living we sometimes use the furnace for quick heat as well as the elec. Even boodocking the small electric heaters are used, get up, feet hit cold floor dance to bathroom, start gen and heaters, setup coffee turn on hotwater heater, put cold feet on wife getting back in bed, wife dances to bathroom. 15 minutes later warm, hot water coffee, life is good. 

LEN


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!





> H2H1 - 12/5/2010 8:09 AM Well it is cold here in GA. but not as cold as WA. or VA. But it to cold to us, so in the morning we are heading to Las Vagas where it is a little warmer. Even if it not warmer outside, I'm sure the slots will warm me up.



Hollis, are you taking the Motor Home or driving the car???? Heck if you are going to Nevada might as well go over to California then head on up to Washington andvisit Len and I. :approve:

Shoot Len has some great places to gambleby his place.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Wow it is cold here!

No Steve we arew flying out, be gone for 5 days. So we are hoping for some nice weather.I am not taking the LT so as of tonight I will not be on till next weekend. :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Have a great trip and loads of fun, money.  Be careful of the touch and feel at the airport unless it is a good looking woman.  If so, enjoy.      :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Thanks Steve, I am going for the pat down, and if they want to touch my JUNK they can, that is they can find it :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Well, we hit ZERO last night with the wind chill at 5-15 BELOW here in mid-Missouri.  Brrr!

We are on shore power, water and sewer.  Porpane furnaces.

Space heater up front, both funaces running as needed, heated mattress pad (the best!), pipe tape and space heater in dump bay - no frozen pipes and toasty inside!

Cold is good - outside.


----------



## cwishert

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Just got to freezing here in the lower middle east part of Texas last night.  I have to say that our house (stickand brick) is well insulated though because we have not even turned the heater on yet.  I am hoping to make the whole month with out it and see what the electric bill will be.  My guess is that they will gouge me with something else or the rates will go up so my bill won't go down.  But I have got to say that our bills are nothing compared to others here in the state and I'm sure out of the state also.  You all keep warm and toasty and Hollis have a great trip and please leave all gum with aluminum wrappers at home.  I heard this is one of the biggies that sets the alarm off!


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!

We have warmed up here.  Down to about 10" of snow and slush.  42 degrees at 0530, that is unheard of around here for this time of year.  At least I do not have to worry about shoveling the roof.     :approve:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: Wow it is cold here!








It's even cold here in Rockport. Got down to almost freezing last night and it only suppose to be 45 tonight!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Currently....21....low tonight....17....and HIGH WINDS......

oh yea...high tomorrow...25.... :angry:  :angry:


----------



## akjimny

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Sunny Florida is supposed to get down to 25 degrees tonight with a wind chill of REALLY cold.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!





> akjimny - 12/13/2010 5:37 PM Sunny Florida is supposed to get down to 25 degrees tonight with a wind chill of REALLY cold.



Does it kind of remindyou of your summer in Alaska?


----------



## akjimny

Re: Wow it is cold here!

No - it was warmer in Alaska.  Family says it's down to -2 today.


----------



## akjimny

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Summer wasn't all that bad - just rainy.  Family says it's down to -2 today.


----------



## brodavid

Re: Wow it is cold here!

17 here this morning,
Rod, it is time to come to the Beach, no one in the water


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: Wow it is cold here!



The weather man says it is 58 this morning at 0900 hours. But, for some reason it always feels 10 degrees warmer. Walked the dogs in my sandals and just a light sweater and was very comfortable.


----------



## try2findus

Re: Wow it is cold here!

I am afraid poor Rod may be a popsicle by now...

Rod...you still ok out there???   

Steve, thank goodness your RV garage does not look like the MN stadium!  We would all have to head up to WA to dig you and Robin out!  I promise we would.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Wow it is cold here!

He is huddle up next to the heater and staying warm, or he is like a bear and gone into hibernation, don't know which one. But I bet he is staying warm.
So STEVE how you doing with all this snow, we are glad that the snow slid off the roof and crash in the middle.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!

It has warmed up here.  Been in the 40's with lots of rain.  We have about 10" of snow and slush now.   :angry: I HATE SLUSH!! :angry: 

No snow on the roof of the RV shed and very little of the house roof.  :approve: 

How was Las Vegas, Hollis?


----------



## H2H1

Re: Wow it is cold here!

Steve let just say they wasn't nice to the old man


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!



*I am so Sorry.*


----------



## H2H1

Re: Wow it is cold here!

no biggy, we will do better next time when the cold is gone and we can get out with the MH and travel down to Biloxi Ms. or Atmore Al. Maria and love the slots, so we will go back. Heck it all in fun, can't worry about the lost, we never take more than we can afford to give them. I know some will say we are crazy but that OK


----------



## Triple E

Re: Wow it is cold here!





> H2H1 - 12/14/2010 4:09 PM no biggy, we will do better next time when the cold is gone and we can get out with the MH and travel down to Biloxi Ms. or Atmore Al. Maria and love the slots, so we will go back. Heck it all in fun, can't worry about the lost, we never take more than we can afford to give them. I know some will say we are crazy but that OK





Hey we only live once and you can't take it with you.  :laugh:


----------

